# So why are you here?



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

I have been looking at all the threads and wonder what you expected when relocating here? Surely not mini England ? Or why come to europe?

I am new here and probably in time will miss some stuff but for my part I guess, what?

Have been travelling all over europe for years, and years and years so I wanted... this life. 

Don't want blooming english sausages, sauces etc ....maybe I am mad but what is the point in being here?


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I'm American and we chose to be here. That doesn't mean that I don't still want a few "comforts" from home. Do I expect to be able to get everything from home? Of course not. All I really want is flavored coffee creamer! I make do with what is available, but I miss that.


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

Oohh baileys does the job for me LOL! Yep I guess that there are some things that will be foodstuff that will be missed but the people, culture etc makes up for that for us. AND of course the weather


----------



## Isola20 (Mar 10, 2010)

Appena said:


> Oohh baileys does the job for me LOL! Yep I guess that there are some things that will be foodstuff that will be missed but the people, culture etc makes up for that for us. AND of course the weather


I couldn't agree more, Appena. Here two years now and don't regret a minute of it. Our main focus is on integrating with people in our village, attending local events, learning the language - not sourcing Heinz baked beans!!


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

Isola20 said:


> I couldn't agree more, Appena. Here two years now and don't regret a minute of it. Our main focus is on integrating with people in our village, attending local events, learning the language - not sourcing Heinz baked beans!!


Ooops sorry my post was a bit gobbledygook, coz I am pants at typing and my fingers don't work at the ssme rate as my brain:lol:

Its such a lovely country and the portuguese people are so warm and friendly. We have always made the effort to speak to them, even tho' our master of the language is poor. But it's doesn't matter if neither party can understand the other, just because you try it makes a world of difference. We wouldn't go back to the UK unless it was essential (probs with kids or family). So hopefully when I get my zimmer frame I can it metriculated :clap2:


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm also an American and made the choice to move here in 2007 after meeting an extraordinary gentleman who lives in Porto. After both of us going back and forth every few months and more hours on Skype than most people would think normal, we decided I would move here. Left my IT job, sold most everything, cried tears about leaving my grown kids and grandkids all the while SO excited about coming here. I arrived in Sept. 2008.

I miss silly things such as Mexican food, Splenda, sour cream, pepper jack cheese... but go back to the USA about twice yearly to bring those back, and a few other things. It's been difficult at times to fully acclimate to life here, especially because I'm not yet working. We're finally able to marry next month, so let's hope the work aspect changes!

Any expectations I had have not left me disappointed but of course there are a few things I wish were better here, as in any place I might live.


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

Can relate to your feelings BG (hope thats ok). My one thing since we came here is my kids, no grandchildren yet, but they tug on my heart strings constantly! BUT they have their own lives, ok we are closer just a 2 and half hour flight, BUT the consensus is we are here, if they need us............ It's been actually good for them as I noticed a complete change in them dealing with things. OK I was a complete hands on mum and probably did too much . But it makes me feel better knowing that my babies can cope ????? Me I am not so sure coz I miss them soo much


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Me, i will be here for two reasons.

It's time to retire early

A relaxed way of life 

Things i will miss none i can think of.

Simple

Peter


----------



## hotgrove (Jan 22, 2009)

Appena said:


> I have been looking at all the threads and wonder what you expected when relocating here? Surely not mini England ? Or why come to europe?
> 
> I am new here and probably in time will miss some stuff but for my part I guess, what?
> 
> ...


I can only agree with Apenna-I am Irish-came here to write-many of the Irish whom I meet here want to replicate Dublin here in Lisbon....Ireland in the sun if you will.
They go to Irish bars,read only Irish media and even complain that they can't find fish n' chips here ! A certain amount of nostalgia/loss is of course understandable but as ALL cultures have a lot to offer it seems a pity to close off new things and stick to the routine of ' same as it ever was '.
Theres a lot to be said for the maxim, ' when in Rome '...


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

hotgrove said:


> I can only agree with Apenna-I am Irish-came here to write-many of the Irish whom I meet here want to replicate Dublin here in Lisbon....Ireland in the sun if you will.
> They go to Irish bars,read only Irish media and even complain that they can't find fish n' chips here ! A certain amount of nostalgia/loss is of course understandable but as ALL cultures have a lot to offer it seems a pity to close off new things and stick to the routine of ' same as it ever was '.
> Theres a lot to be said for the maxim, ' when in Rome '...


Oh hells bells, yep that is the same with most anglophiles (is that correct). You see it all over europe, it's not too bad if done with tongue in cheek but...............

To explain my frustration, because of our business, we had to travel across europe extensively & in my youth I was cabin crew so knew the score when it came to the europeans view of the uk............................

So we feel frustrated, when people have been here for a glitch and try to tell us what is legal, not legal, acceptable to the portuguese etc!!! 

In general, they haven't a clue... Many apologies if this sounds bad but we have always been guided by our portuguese friends ................. very educated.so they know what they are talking about.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

blackirishgirl said:


> I'm also an American and made the choice to move here in 2007 after meeting an extraordinary gentleman who lives in Porto. After both of us going back and forth every few months and more hours on Skype than most people would think normal, we decided I would move here. Left my IT job, sold most everything, cried tears about leaving my grown kids and grandkids all the while SO excited about coming here. I arrived in Sept. 2008.
> 
> I miss silly things such as Mexican food, Splenda, sour cream, pepper jack cheese... but go back to the USA about twice yearly to bring those back, and a few other things. It's been difficult at times to fully acclimate to life here, especially because I'm not yet working. We're finally able to marry next month, so let's hope the work aspect changes!
> 
> Any expectations I had have not left me disappointed but of course there are a few things I wish were better here, as in any place I might live.


I miss Mexican food too! But, otherwise, we're fine. Every restaurant we go to I try a different dish- I had the most amazing South African food the other night. Certainly can't get that in the US! I have an American friend here who almost never tries anything new. I think she's really missing out, but she's a very picky eater and doesn't seem inclined to change her ways. 

Congrats on your upcoming marriage!! :clap2: We are young(ish), have young kids and I know the grandparents miss us/them` but they can always visit and Skype is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Appena said:


> Oh hells bells, yep that is the same with most anglophiles (is that correct). You see it all over europe, it's not too bad if done with tongue in cheek but...............
> 
> To explain my frustration, because of our business, we had to travel across europe extensively & in my youth I was cabin crew so knew the score when it came to the europeans view of the uk............................
> 
> ...


I am originally from Canada and now live in Wales (hopefully for not much longer) when I moved here I was asked if Wales was playing England at rugby who would I support (they always assume you're English if you do not speak with a Welsh accent) I said Wales as I choose to live in Wales and so my loyalty is to them same when I lived in the Canary Isles and USA. If more people gave their loyalty to the country they choose to live in there would be less resentment from the 'locals' and if you cannot live without fish and chips stay in the country where they make them is my opinion


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Chris Ward said:


> If more people gave their loyalty to the country they choose to live in there would be less resentment from the 'locals' and if you cannot live without fish and chips stay in the country where they make them is my opinion


Very well said Chris and a very good point made.

In Wales you say anywhere near Sennybridge i wonder? 

Peter


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Chris Ward said:


> I am originally from Canada and now live in Wales (hopefully for not much longer) when I moved here I was asked if Wales was playing England at rugby who would I support (they always assume you're English if you do not speak with a Welsh accent) I said Wales as I choose to live in Wales and so my loyalty is to them same when I lived in the Canary Isles and USA. If more people gave their loyalty to the country they choose to live in there would be less resentment from the 'locals' and if you cannot live without fish and chips stay in the country where they make them is my opinion


Absolutely! I supported Portugal in the World Cup(well, US too), and Japan as we just moved from there. Notice all 3 lost, lol. Immersing yourself in the culture, rooting for your "home" country is so rewarding!


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Very well said Chris and a very good point made.
> 
> In Wales you say anywhere near Sennybridge i wonder?
> 
> Peter


I live in a village in the Brecon Beacons

Chris


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

Many apologies as we have had a super problem with our laptop so I have been offline forever!!!!!

Yep agree with everything said. We live in an area that we would not chose, but because of legal issues, have no choice. Saying that, the community does not want to intergrate with the locals so we were so surprised that when we treated the local restaurant people as we would have, they fall over themselves to include us................SAD. These people are so family orientated and soooooo kind, so what if the local restaurant seems to be for workmen...the food is great!


----------

